# Zoom query



## Danny McG (Dec 4, 2020)

I've a zoom meeting tomorrow, last time I used my tablet after downloading the app.
This time I want to use my laptop - can I directly log on to the link or do I need to pre-install zoom on it?


----------



## Kerrybuchanan (Dec 5, 2020)

I'm pretty sure you can directly click on the link and get in, because I've been running writing classes on Zoom, and several of my students said they hadn't installed the app on their laptops.


----------



## mosaix (Dec 5, 2020)

What Kerry said.


----------



## Danny McG (Dec 5, 2020)

Cheers, it worked without having to install - brilliant!

I had a very excited 3 (almost) year old and his 6 year old brother doing a virtual chat with Father Christmas.

And 2 presents appeared at our front door while the chat was underway.


----------



## Dave (Jan 14, 2021)

I'm late to this, but I think it works better (quality and stability) if you install it, but there is a web-based version like everyone else has already said. 

Anyhow, I came here to say that I found a load of empty TV sets to be used as backgrounds by the BBC including *Dr Who *and *Blakes Seven* that you can download here: The joy of sets

When I tried to use virtual backgrounds (without hanging up a green curtain) I got very poor results. Does anyone have any advice for using virtual backgrounds?

Also, we should say that other videotelephony software programs are available! Actually, the most annoying thing is that everyone wants to use something else, and I don't want to fill up my laptop with Microsoft Teams and Skype and whatever their personal favourite is today.


----------



## Kerrybuchanan (Jan 14, 2021)

That is brilliant. I am now sitting inside the Tardis for my morning Zoom session, and waiting to see everyone's faces as they join the session! Thanks, Dave.


----------



## CupofJoe (Jan 14, 2021)

The Zoom replacement backgrounds seem to work best if the real background is very same-y; similar colours, contrast, lighting etc. And nothing that can be though of [by the AI] as a face. I have a Family Dog poster which a sort of cat face created out of the text of the Bands. Zoom never blurred or subbed it out so I had to move it for work calls as it was freaking people out... Oddly Teams handled it easily...


----------



## Alexa (Jan 19, 2021)

I use Teams every day for meetings, talks and trainings. Very practical when you have to share screens and you can switch control with the others.

I use Zoom from time to time with those who cannot use Teams. You still can share screen, but the control is completetely to the person who initiate the meeting and sends the invitation. I remember that the first time, I had to create my profile before joining the first meeting.


----------



## Dave (Jan 19, 2021)

You can give control of the screen to others with Zoom (but maybe only with Zoom Pro). I just took control myself last night to show a quiz on a PowerPoint and I only have Zoom. I know that you need Zoom Pro to do the Polls option.

I really see little difference between Teams and Zoom Pro. Zoom is more popular and has the zeitgeist, but most companies have already paid for Teams as part of their Microsoft Windows 365 contacts. Teams is free. Zoom Pro costs more money. I think it is that simple.


----------



## Kerrybuchanan (Jan 19, 2021)

My husband uses Teams for all his work meetings because, as you say, it’s included in the business version of Office. However much of the functionality is missing from personal MS Office (at least on a Mac). I tried using it for my online writing group sessions but became frustrated with it (plus the sound quality seemed much worse than Zoom) and went back to my trusty Zoom Pro.


----------

